# Liberty 38



## svrosco (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello from Kemah Tx. I own a Liberty 38, one of only 6 built and am looking for other Liberty owners. If you or if you know someone who owns one let me know. 

Thanks

Sv Rosco


----------



## SailingAvemar (12 mo ago)

svrosco said:


> Hello from Kemah Tx. I own a Liberty 38, one of only 6 built and am looking for other Liberty owners. If you or if you know someone who owns one let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sv Rosco


I own 1987 Liberty 38 #6 AVEMAR and I’m currently in Florida heading to the Bahamas. I’m in contact with Liberty 38 #3 CHARM and recently saw her anchored in Solomons, MD.


----------

